

Ex-CEO Akira Morikawa adopted guerilla style management to build LINE Messaging - richardsol
http://beaconreports.net/how-ex-line-ceo-akira-morikawa-broke-management-convention-to-build-the-popular-line-messaging-service/

======
nosefrog
This is basically an ad for Akira's new company.

------
YM1
Lovely article highlighting the difficulties in Japan. The guy is still in a
very small minority.

------
ryuuguu
Good to hear about Japanese companies succeeding with modern management
practices.

------
sachijobb
amazing guy.

